# Logo ???



## Uncle Al (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi All

I am trying to come up with a Logo for "Al'S WICKED GOOD BBQ" what do folks think about this one ???





Al


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2006)

good start
I'm sure a graphic art person could run with that as a jumping off point.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 5, 2006)

Not a big fan of it...


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *Not a big fan of it... *


Just like his sauce? :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 5, 2006)

I received some of Al's Wicked Good Sauce last night.  First impression, was very good!  Didn't have a change to get into the rub last night.  But I hope to give both a try on some food this weekend!!  Thanks Al.  

I like the logo idea!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2006)

I wasn't putting Al's sauce down... (I haven't tried it) 
Only that Al said (in another post) Rempe didn't care for it.  Just tying that into Rempe's statement.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Oct 5, 2006)

Instead of a pig on a spit, I'd have the devil with like bbq tools in his hands or somethin like that.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 5, 2006)

what about a demon pig...the curly tail end in the point.....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I wasn't putting Al's sauce down... (I haven't tried it)
> Only that Al said (in another post) Rempe didn't care for it.  Just tying that into Rempe's statement.



Come on Tiger, don't be so sensitive.  Nobody said you said anything was bad.  I was simply stating that I liked it.  I understood you were referring to Rempe.  Who's Rempe anyways? What does he have to do with this board?


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not sure if I really like the logo myself.. But boy you guys are brutal, Greg can't help the fact that he doesn't know what tastes good or what good taste is !!!!

Al


----------



## Finney (Oct 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was clairifying what I said for everybody....
It's not always, "All about you". :roll:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Oct 5, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if I really like the logo myself.. But boy you guys are brutal, *Greg can't help the fact that he doesn't know what tastes good or what good taste is !!!!*
> Al



Exactly....but the rub is good...better than Larry's run of the mill gunk!


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 5, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Al":20vr8ix6]I'm not sure if I really like the logo myself.. But boy you guys are brutal, *Greg can't help the fact that he doesn't know what tastes good or what good taste is !!!!*
> Al



Exactly....but the rub is good...better than Larry's run of the mill gunk![/quote:20vr8ix6]

Thanks Greg, I take back the part about not knowing what tastes good.

Al


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Al, I think the devil with BBQ tools in his hands would be cool.
As far as the pig .......something just don't look right


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 6, 2006)

I like the Pig Devil thing that Larry mentioned next to the pit with a couple slabs of ribs over the fire, perhaps with a bottle of sauce in one hand that says "Wicked Good" on the label.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I like the Pig Devil thing that Larry mentioned next to the pit with a couple slabs of ribs over the fire, perhaps with a bottle of sauce in one hand that says "Wicked Good" on the label.



Thanks for the suggestions, The term "Pig Devil" is very intruiging !!!  [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif] 

Al


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 6, 2006)

Satan's porker?


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 6, 2006)

Maybe if the pig was tied to the cross rail rather than run thru by it.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 6, 2006)

The pig looks like Greg...taking it both ways.


----------



## Finney (Oct 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The pig looks like Greg...taking it both ways.


 :ROFL


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 6, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The pig looks like Greg...taking it both ways.


I held that one back


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 6, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YIKES!


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 7, 2006)

I just spilled coffee all over myself laughing !!!!!

Al


----------

